# sous partie



## maudita

Bonjour! 

Je voudrais savoir comment traduire cette phrase: " Dans le chapitre destiné à la géographie, le livre consacre une sous partie aux langues". 
Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La verdad es que lo dejaría en:  *dedicar una parte*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## utrerana

L'utilisation de "sous" ne donne pas quelque nuance?
Pourquoi l'utilisation de ce mot?
Un bisou et merci!


----------



## maudita

Le problème est que c'est un chapitre sur la geographie qui se divise en trois parties. Géographie physique, économique et politique. Ce sont les trois grandes parties du livre dans le chapitre géographie. La partie langue est comme une quatrième partie à l'intérieur du chapitre, mais le livre ne lui consacre que deux pages, alors que les autres en ont 4. Et la mise en page n'est pas la même que les autres. 

Si je le laisse en *dedicar una parte*, je perds la nuance de sous-partie. Je pourrais peut être mettre *dedica una pequeña parte*, mais je voudrais vraiment mettre en évidence le fait que la partie qui traite des langues est inférieure en volume et en mise en page aux autres.


----------



## securimedeu

il n'y a pas d'équivalent de "section" ?


----------



## maudita

Dans "section", j'ai trouvé apartado. Je pense que ce terme pourrait convenir. Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, "un apartado" puede ser una buena solución.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lampiste

maudita said:


> Et la mise en page n'est pas la même que les autres.


 
Salut !

Es determinante el hecho de que la numeración de las páginas sea independiente, y ello me hace desechar la solución de _*apartado*_ -que sólo tiene rango de párrafo- y pensar en alguno de estos términos (las definiciones son del DRAE):

*Apéndice. **1. *m. Cosa adjunta o añadida a otra, de la cual es como parte accesoria o dependiente.

*Anejo (* o* Anexo).* *1. *adj. Unido o agregado a alguien o algo; con dependencia, proximidad y estrecha relación respecto a él o a ella. U. t. c.* s.*

*Suplemento. **2. *m. Cosa o accidente que se añade a otra cosa para hacerla íntegra o perfecta.

*Adenda.* *1. *f. Apéndice, sobre todo de un libro. U. t. c. m.

Yo tenía hecha la idea de que los apéndices, suplementos, etc. iban siempre al final de los libros e, incluso, separados de ellos, pero, bien pensado, ahora no veo que las definiciones anteriores impidan considerar que ese “conjunto de páginas” pueda ir intercalado en cualquier capítulo de un libro y formando cuerpo con él.

Las posibilidades de _sub-sección_ o _sub-capítulo_ (con o sin guión) no las ofrece este diccionario. En cambio, existe la palabra _subdivisión,_ pero yo no la veo del todo adecuada a este caso.

Por otra parte, recuerdo que hubo hace unos meses un hilo con un tema muy parecido a éste, pero no consigo encontrarlo (mi torpeza es ya proverbial). O tal vez se discutiera en el foro 'Sólo español'.

Hasta pronto. À bientôt.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lampiste said:


> Es determinante el hecho de que la numeración de las páginas sea independiente, y ello me hace desechar la solución de _*apartado*_ -que sólo tiene rango de párrafo



No veo que lo que mantiene *Lampiste *sea un inconveniente para usar *apartado*.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Espero haber entendido bien esta cuestión. Creo que buscamos un nombre para una separata que habla exclusivamente de lenguas (supongo que de distintos territorios, países, etc.) contenida en un libro de geografía física, económica y política.

Si es así, me mantengo en lo que he expuesto antes, estimado Víctor, y voy a explicarlo:

Para mí, un _*apartado*_ es un párrafo o conjunto de párrafos que contienen aspectos diferentes de una misma unidad temática. Con frecuencia están numerados, van escritos correlativamente y es posible que queden en la misma página o en las páginas subsiguientes de un libro, de un documento o de cualquier otro escrito.

Pero lo que buscamos es el nombre de una especie de “cuadernillo”, más o menos extenso, que tiene entidad propia de contenido, que físicamentes es independiente del libro propiamente dicho y que, incluso, tiene una paginación distinta de la de éste. C'est-à-dire, tout autre chose.

El vocablo _*apartado*_ se utilizaría, por ejemplo, en la siguiente referencia: _Para este asunto véase Constitución Española, Artículo 99, Apartado 2. _
Au fait, voici:

*Artículo 99*

1. Después de cada renovación del Congreso de los Diputados, [...] propondrá un candidato a la Presidencia del Gobierno.

2. El candidato propuesto conforme a lo previsto en el *apartado* anterior expondrá ante el Congreso de los Diputados el programa político del Gobierno que pretenda formar y solicitará la confianza de la Cámara.

3. …

4. …

Aquí podemos comprobar que “los padres de la Constitución” también consideran que un _*apartado*_ es, simplemente, un párrafo que tiene un número para que pueda ser identificado.


À suivre, non? 


Buenas noches.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Lampiste*:

El DRAE dice, en efecto, que un *apartado *es un párrafo o una serie de párrafos dentro de un escrito y creo que eso es precisamente lo que nos permite usar esa figura para lo que *maudita* necesita. 

En mi humilde opinión, en el fondo, esto no son más que puros formalismos. Salvo en los reglamentos internos de instituciones como el Congreso de los diputados, por solo citar un ejemplo, en los que hay que armonizar las estructuras de los documentos, creo que los usuarios, como podría ser una editorial, pueden adaptar la terminología a sus necesidades.


----------



## Paquita

Leo y releo la frase de marras:


> " Dans le chapitre destiné à la géographie, le livre consacre une sous partie aux langues".


y no veo nada que sugiera lo de un "cuadernillo aparte", sino más bien un libro normal con varios capítulos, uno de los cuales se dedica a la geografía,  consta de varias partes, cada una de ellas dividida en "sous-parties" y  una de éstas últimas (¿un apartado?) tratando de las lenguas.


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Veo que mi “à suivre” se ha cumplido, y lo celebro porque para eso están los foros. Pero este debate quizás esté tomando ya un cariz bizantino, dado que nuestros puntos de vista estaban y siguen estando muy _*apartados*_.

No pretendo ser Don Erre que erre pero debo contestar a Paquita y a Victor por cortesía, y comunicarles si estoy de acuerdo o no con lo que escribieron anoche mientras yo ya estaba durmiendo, por cierto que muy abrigado porque estos días hace un frío de canard que pela.

Paquita: si el libro en cuestión está estructurado como tú indicas, te doy la razón en este momento. Con esto quiero señalar que es posible que estemos hablando de casos diferentes, de configuraciones distintas del libro, y por ello nunca nos pondremos de acuerdo. Es lógico.

Yo he entendido algo parecido a lo siguiente: La geografía física abarca las páginas 1 a 4, la económica va de la página 5 a la 8 y, la política, cubre las páginas 9 a 12. Es decir, todo en orden correlativo salvo que haya alguna página en blanco entre esas partes. Y ahora tenemos -no sé si en medio o al final- unas hojas dedicadas a las lenguas cuya paginación es totalmente diferente a la de las tres partes ya mencionadas (que no me extrañaría que incluso estuvieran numeradas con cifras romanas, porque eso es muy común). Bien, pues si eso es así o muy similar, al “injerto” dedicado a las lenguas yo no lo llamaría nunca _*apartado*_ sino, por ejemplo, _*adenda*_. 

Además, podría ocurrir (si no en este caso, en otros semejantes) que esa s_ous partie _estuviese estructurada en apartados, numerados o sin numerar. En ese caso, según tu opinión y la de Víctor, estaríamos hablando de los distintos_* Apartados*_ del _*Apartado *_(y no creo que os guste esa referencia). 

*Ya termino: *

Debe de haber, Víctor, millones de libros y escritos de toda índole que estén divididos en capítulos y éstos, a su vez, en apartados (repito que con numeración o sin ella) para -como tú bien dices- “armonizar las estructuras” de los mismos.

Y, por favor, contestadme porque no quiero ser yo el que diga la última palabra.

Saludos cordiales. Abrigaos bien, amigos. 
Me queda el temor de no haber interpretado bien la explicación que nos ha dado Maudita, en cuyo caso todo lo que he expuesto en estos tres largos posts no tendría ningún sentido. Si es así, te ruego Paquita que borres esos tres mensajes y que a la pregunta que hace el sistema (_Motivo_), contestes con toda sinceridad “Pobrecillo: delira”


----------



## Paquita

Lampiste said:


> Me queda el temor de no haber interpretado bien la explicación que nos ha dado Maudita,



Con el poco contexto que tenemos, nadie está seguro de que su interpretación sea acertada...ni tú, ni yo podemos presumir de haberlo entendido bien. Si  solemos pedir a gritos el contexto, por algo será y este hilo lo prueba de sobra.

Dicho esto, no hay por qué suprimir una discusión que puede ser muy útil para otros foreros.


----------



## maudita

Bonjour à tous! 

Je n'ai pas pu me connecter pour une précision du contexte... Lampiste, je crois qu' il y a une petite confusion, car ce n'est pas la pagination de la "sous partie" langue qui est différente mais la typographie, la couleur des titres par exemple. C'est pour cette raison que j'ai pensé que apartado était la meileure traduction. 
Il s'agit d'un manuel scolaire de géographie de l'Espagne. Le livre décrit la géographie physique, économique et politique de chaque Communauté Autonome. Dans les CA où il y a plusieurs, il y a une partie supplémentaire consacrée aux langues. Donc il y a 3 chapitres qui au lieu d'avoir 3 parties égales qui traitent de la géographie ont en réalité 4 parties. Géographie politique, économique, physique et langue. Et dans ma traduction, je voudrais insiter sur le fait que la partie langue est uniquement commune à ces trois chapitres. 

Espero haber acalarado mas el contexto. Disculpen el retraso....Ahora estoy dudando entre apartado y adenda!!
Merci!


----------



## Jaime Bien

¿Y por qué no "subapartado"?, así se conserva el matiz del original.


----------



## camms

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour, 

Je cherche la traduction de "sous-partie", mais apartado ne me parait pas convenir (d'après ce que je comprends, apartado s'utilise pour désigner un chapitre traitant de sujet "autre/annexe" au milieu d'un document).

Pour moi, le contexte d'utilisation est plutôt tel que le décrit Paquit& dans le post 12 : 
mon document se découpe en 5 parties, chaque partie compre plusieurs sous-parties. 

Pouvez-vous me dire si apartado peut être utilisé, ou s'il existe un terme plus adéquat? 
Merci!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes usar:* subdivisión.*


> subdivisión
> s.f. Nueva división que se hace en algo ya dividido_Las divisiones principales de su escrito están marcadas con números romanos, y las subdivisiones que hay dentro de éstas, con números arábigos_. DUEA


----------



## Gepo

*Apartado *es correcto. *Subdivisión *también. Otra alternativa: subsección.
Saludos


----------

